# Bin Laden is in Hell



## BlackCalvinist (May 5, 2011)

Courtesy of the Sacred Sandwich


----------



## DMcFadden (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Fly Caster (May 5, 2011)

CNN says that 61% of Americans believe that Bin Laden is in hell, which kind of goes to say that 61% of Americans know theology better than Rob Bell.


----------



## Berean (May 5, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## he beholds (May 5, 2011)

Fly Caster said:


> CNN says that 61% of Americans believe that Bin Laden is in hell, which kind of goes to say that 61% of Americans know theology better than Rob Bell.


 
Except I imagine that the reasons most think he is in hell is not simply because he was an unbeliever in Christ, but more because he was a bad guy.


----------



## JM (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Steve Curtis (May 5, 2011)

he beholds said:


> Except I imagine that the reasons most think he is in hell is not simply because he was an unbeliever in Christ, but more because he was a bad guy.



Yep. Just like "good guys" go to heaven (irrespective of whether they are believers in Christ). It would be much more telling to ask those 61% where, say, Gandhi might be.


----------



## T.A.G. (May 5, 2011)

Only 61 percent, man


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 5, 2011)

he beholds said:


> Fly Caster said:
> 
> 
> > CNN says that 61% of Americans believe that Bin Laden is in hell, which kind of goes to say that 61% of Americans know theology better than Rob Bell.
> ...



Jessica, this is why _anybody_ is in hell. Because people are sinners.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Fly Caster (May 6, 2011)

he beholds said:


> Fly Caster said:
> 
> 
> > CNN says that 61% of Americans believe that Bin Laden is in hell, which kind of goes to say that 61% of Americans know theology better than Rob Bell.
> ...



Yes, of course. I wasn't suggesting that 61% of Americans have _sound _theology, but that it's better than Bell's in a relative sort of way. Most are way off on the way of salvation, but I haven't determined that Bell is much better in that area either.

Just making a point that even a good number of pagans have better sense than to buy Bell's trype.


----------



## TimV (May 6, 2011)

he beholds said:


> Except I imagine that the reasons most think he is in hell is not simply because he was an unbeliever in Christ, but more because he was a bad guy.



Exactly. I wonder what percentage believe Anne Frank is in Hell. I'd be willing to bet it's not as high.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 6, 2011)

I wonder how many of them will be surprised to see him...


----------



## dudley (May 6, 2011)

I do believe Bin laden was the most evil man on the face of the earth since Adolph Hitler. I do believe God will do Justice in their regard...Gods judgment is always just and the evil doers will see hell....


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Citadel (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for so much for introducing me to SacredSandwich! This is good stuff 

Also


----------



## TimV (May 18, 2011)

dudley said:


> I do believe Bin laden was the most evil man on the face of the earth since Adolph Hitler.



Stalin killed, what, 30,000,000 people, many hundreds of thousands or even millions of whom were Christian? Mao was what, 40,000,000?


----------



## BertMulder (May 18, 2011)

And we have nothing to boast of, but outside of the grace of God, would be worse beasts than them. What do we have, that we have not received? Thus let us humble ourselves because of our sin.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 18, 2011)

Is someone going to say something about a tower at Siloam?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 18, 2011)

TimV said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe Bin laden was the most evil man on the face of the earth since Adolph Hitler.
> ...



I would venture to say that Saddam killed more men than OBL.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (May 19, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > dudley said:
> ...



That would be accurate.


----------



## Peairtach (May 19, 2011)

Does the Lord judge levels of depravity by body counts? 

I suppose _we_ do since we can't do it otherwise.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 20, 2011)




----------

